# Partial obstruction vs gallstones (with no gallbladder!)?! Help!!



## VioletRose (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey!  I need your opinion here...

I've had crohn's for 19 years and my last flare started in January of this year.  Scope showed a stricture and inflammation in TI (previously also had inflammation in rectosigmoid and stomach).  Was put on pred, was on 6mp already and started remicade in April.  Since starting remicade, I've been doing pretty good.. HOWEVER... something's going on and I dunno exactly what it is...

I had my gallbladder taken out a year ago due to stones.  Shortly after, CrohN's flared and I would get crazy squeezing/cramping pain just above my belly button.  It was attributed to the stricture.  However, every once in a while, while getting the pain, I'd also experience gallstone type of pain, but not as bad as it used to be when I had my GB (epigastric pain that goes thru the back, also more on the upper right side).  Once my crohn's got under control with he remicade, both the stricture pain and sometimes associated gallstone pain resolved.  UNTIL a month ago.  I had crazy gallstone pain, which brought me to the ER (I never went when I had the gallbladder! it wasn't as bad!) for pain relief.  Then again last night... started with a squeezing stricture-like pain and intense nausea, I took dilaudid and zofran.  At some point the squeezing stopped and my stomach started making very loud noises (I had noticed it was completely silent during the pain).  After an hour or so, the pain came back with a vengeance- the same squeezing pain WITH the gallstone type of pain as well.  Took more dilaudid but didn't work and I started vomiting.  I ended up in emerge again.  I'm back home now, but my belly is still sore.  It feels like I've been punched.  The pain was so bad, way worse than labor pain!  Oh yea also for the past week I've been constipated- before that, I was having D 2-4x a day.  I actually even went 3 days without going this week, which is not usual for me.

I'm wondering if I had some kind of partial obstruction and fluids/bile refluxing into the bile duct caused the gallstone type of pain on top of the bowel pain???  Would that make sense?  At this point I'm confused and dont know if it's just bowel vs liver stuff vs both...  There definitely seems to be a link there.

Any input ?
Thanks!


----------



## DJW (Aug 27, 2015)

Did they take an X-ray in the ER? 

I'd give the doctor a call and try going on fluids until you hear back. 
Sounds like something is going on.


----------



## VioletRose (Aug 28, 2015)

No X-ray.  They gave me pain meds and let me go.  I found it was a bit ridiculous.  Anyway.  I haven't heard back from my GI.  She's great, but not so fast to call back...


----------



## DJW (Aug 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear this. 
I hope you get answers soon.


----------

